# EA90 Stem Question



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

Is there only one EA90 stem or is there a road version and mtb version? Different online retailers list a road and mtb version (some with different weights), but they sure look identical to me.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

durkind said:


> Is there only one EA90 stem or is there a road version and mtb version? Different online retailers list a road and mtb version (some with different weights), but they sure look identical to me.


There are two different versions, but both weigh the same. The graphics are _very slightly _different. 
http://www.eastonbike.com/PRODUCTS/STEMS/09/stem_road_ea90_'09.html


----------



## durkind (May 24, 2004)

The graphics are identical (so is face plate), it is just flipped when you switch from mtb to road version.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

durkind said:


> *The graphics are identical *(so is face plate), it is just flipped when you switch from mtb to road version.


Not on my monitor. On the stem itself the MTB stem has orange highlights and the road version has red. That's why I said the graphics were _very slightly _different, but it's essentially the same stem.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Your monitor is on drugs. They are exactly the same both in color and make.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

CleavesF said:


> Your monitor is on drugs. *They are exactly the same *both in color and *make*.


I'd know if my monitor were on drugs, and it isn't. You, OTOH may be, because we're discussing Easton stems and they're labeled as such, but you mention them being the same make. Well, DUH!!


----------

